# Nikon D80 and Aperlite YH 700



## Adam21 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm having some trouble setting this up as an off camera flash. I have set the camera flash as a commander with the setting '--' so that the camera's built in flash does not affect the scene. I have set the Aperlite as a slave. (I think I have as the instructions supplied are useless). The Aperlite fires but the picture is dark, as if it fires before the shutter. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 24, 2015)

What shutter speed are you using?  If your shutter speed Is faster than the flashes max sync speed you will have issues with the picture


----------



## Adam21 (Sep 24, 2015)

1/160. Sync speed is 1/200 on this camera so that should be OK.


----------



## Designer (Sep 24, 2015)

Adam21 said:


> I'm having some trouble setting this up as an off camera flash. I have set the camera flash as a commander with the setting '--' so that the camera's built in flash does not affect the scene. I have set the Aperlite as a slave. (I think I have as the instructions supplied are useless). The Aperlite fires but the picture is dark, as if it fires before the shutter. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Don't use "commander" mode on your BI flash.  Just use "manual" flash (set to low power) My guess is that the BI flash is "pre-flashing" which sets off the remote.  Or maybe the BI flash is too low to trigger the remote.  Anyway there are two things to try.


----------



## WayneF (Sep 24, 2015)

Adam21 said:


> I'm having some trouble setting this up as an off camera flash. I have set the camera flash as a commander with the setting '--' so that the camera's built in flash does not affect the scene. I have set the Aperlite as a slave. (I think I have as the instructions supplied are useless). The Aperlite fires but the picture is dark, as if it fires before the shutter. Any suggestions? Thanks.



It should work OK.  Which slave mode are you using? 
You have to use the Nikon slave mode, and NOT S1 or S2 modes (if with the Commander).

See Review of the Aperlite YH-700N Speedlight

picture of the menu there.


----------



## Adam21 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you Wayne and Designer for your replies, sorry I've taken so long to get back!

I've taken some examples that might help:

Dropbox - Flash


Camera on Auto with TTL BI flash only (1/60 @ f4.5)
Camera on manual, Aperlite on camera TTL (1/60 @ f4.5)
Camera on manual, Aperlite off camera and set up as DSC_0040 and DSC_0032. Aperlite does flash.
Camera on manual. Commander flash only set as 3.
Camera on manual. Aperlite as 3. but BI flash set to manual 1/128 as in pic DSC_0042.
I've also noticed that when the Aperlite flash was on the camera, the picture it took had the wrong capture date in the metadata. As you can see they are sequential pictures but DSC_0002 says it was taken 25 August 2015
Any further assistance gratefully received!

Thank You.


----------



## WayneF (Oct 2, 2015)

Your setup does look correct, except that my YH-7oo menu looks like this:







The flash has both Canon and Nikon remote modes (sequential as you step through the slave menus), and the Nikon mode has the "n on" showing.   Canon mode says "c on" and does say ETTL, and Nikon says TTL, so I suppose it's right, but don't know why the "n" does not show? 

Guessing a revision difference?   Your Exif (flash on camera) says
FlashInfoVersion:   0101   (I think this line is about camera firmware)
ExternalFlashFirmware: n/a

Mine says
FlashInfoVersion 0103  (a D300... my D800 says 0105)
ExternalFlashFirmware: 5.02 (SB -900)

It does make me wonder if you actually are in a Nikon mode?


----------



## Adam21 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Wayne,

I have updated the camera firmware and it's the same effect as before. When I set the Aperlite to Nikon mode the  'n on' is there but it then disappears either after about 5 seconds or when I press 'OK'.


----------



## WayneF (Oct 6, 2015)

Adam21 said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> I have updated the camera firmware and it's the same effect as before. When I set the Aperlite to Nikon mode the  'n on' is there but it then disappears either after about 5 seconds or when I press 'OK'.




You're right, when I pay attention, I see that mine works the same way (the "n on" disappears).

Your setup of flash and commander seems very correct to me, I don't know what the issue is.

The sensor (red lens on front of flash) does have to see the commander signals.  That is not much issue here, it works easily.


----------



## Adam21 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Wayne, thank you so much for your help. I've not resolved the issue but the seller days they are looking in  to it and I'll post back if I get anywhere. Thanks again. 

Sent from my SGP511 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam21 (Oct 28, 2015)

Adam21 said:


> Hi Wayne, thank you so much for your help. I've not resolved the issue but the seller days they are looking in  to it and I'll post back if I get anywhere. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my SGP511 using Tapatalk


Hi Wayne, 
I thought I'd let you know what happened and anyone else reading this thread.  It has taken this long but Aperlite (or their UK supplier) has said that the flash is not compatible with my camera at present and have refunded me. 

Sent from my SGP511 using Tapatalk


----------

